# Santa Fe Century - a little help, please



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm going to ride the Santa Fe Century (May 20). This ride is new to me. For those who have done the ride or know the local roads, tell me what I can expect.

The plan is to arrive Thu. I'd like to put in a short ride Fri to get acclimated to the altitude, etc. Can you recommend a short (25-40 mile) loop?

Thanks!


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

OK, first off you are not going to get acclimated to the altitude in one day and one ride. All it will do is give you a taste of what it's going to feel like on ride day. If you really want to acclimate you should arrive more than 5 days ahead. If that's not possible there are ways to mitigate your difficulty on the ride.

1-stay hydrated. It's not entirely the altitude but also the lack of humidity that can cause problems, tho dehyrdration can increase the affects of altitude. The arid climate makes you think you aren't sweating as much as you really are, so drink plenty and drink often, H2O and electrolyte stuff.

2- skip the alcohol. Alcohol also makes altitude affects worse. A post-ride beer is tasty though, just don't go out and party the night before the ride.

3-pace yourself. You are not going to be able to put out the same power you would at home, so don't expect to. Ride conservatively the front half, then if you've got plenty of gas in the tank, step it up if you want.

OK, the route. There's an beginning run across the southwest side to town to get out to a more rural highways. There have been road improvements in the first 25 miles that has added to the safety of the route. Leaving Madrid where the first rest stop is (~25 miles) you will be on a two lane road with no shoulder and headed up a 3+ mile steady climb. Then a long downhill to flat area. The "showpiece" of the route is Heartbreak Hill. It's maybe 36 miles in, about a mile long and averages 12% grade. If you ain't got a triple at least throw the biggest cogset you've got on the back, and there is no shame in walking it, plenty do. Too many people focus on HH though and forget they've still got the majority of the route to go. In the grand scheme it's not that big a part of the ride.

You stay primarily on two lane roads, some areas have more shoulder than others. There's always a headwind the last couple miles into Galisteo (mile 82). Still some good steady climbing back to Santa Fe. The last ten or so miles are on the shoulder of Interstate 25, which sounds bad but actually isn't a big deal; 8-10 feet of shoulder is plenty to keep you safe and the alternative two laner going into town is more dangerous IMHO.

As far a a short loop to keep loose on Friday you could start at the official starting point (St Vincent's Hosp parking lot) and ride out to El Dorado and back along I-25, it would give you a taste of those last several miles. If you want to see a different side of the city, ride north to Tesuque and back to town. Go the www.routslip.com and search under Santa Fe. A couple other folks and I have posted routes around town. Get a good map.

Be prepared for the usual collection of riders you would see at any century. The local racer group flys by in a peloton at some point. Be polite, ride smart and remember you are a guest on our roads. We've got to ride them every day so try not to tick off drivers, most are just trying to get their business done and get home.


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks for the input Breeze. Points well taken. Hope to see you and other RBRs out there. I'm riding a titanium Macalu or a black C-dale R1000. And just for the irony, I'll probably wear the TdF polka-dot jersey (Quick Step). I'm no climber, that's for sure. But I'm working on it.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Heartbreak is only 12%? It sure seems steeper than that at points. I never had a problem riding it once I checked my ego in and started riding the Santa Fe Century in a 12-27.


----------



## rjsd (Nov 11, 2006)

I believe HH is/was the steepest grade in the state. I thought there was a plan to rebuild that part of the road to lower the grade. It is a fun ride.
rj


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

Just to be safe I'm running a 50x34 12-27. We have a few hills in the area (Austin) that are 12-14% grade, but we don't have your altitude to deal with. I'm looking forward to the ride.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Arriving 5 days before isn't really going to do anything for physical acclimitization, either, FWIW. However, if you take along some Ginko Biloba and use it, that does seem to help keep altitude sickness symptoms at bay.

I can't find the studies, right now, but it's been shown to work in climbing. I've used it climbing and haven't suffered the usual altitude symptoms.


----------



## sodade (Feb 21, 2004)

I live near the century route in Cedar Crest. Here are some things I'd like to know if I were coming here "blind:" 

1. There are some terrible road surfaces on this route. Basically, the part of 14 that is in Santa Fe county is like someone put gravel over concrete and didn't mush it down. Make sure you bring some tough tires and some padded gloves.

2. There is a lot of crushed rock on the roads from winter. Even where the road has a shoulder, you won't be riding in it. Heartbreak Hill is particularly bad due to the steep grade - one veer into the shoulder and you WILL spin out. 

3. FWIW, I am just getting back into riding after a long haitus and am pretty whimpy. I went up Heartbreak yesterday in a 39/26 - breathing hard and going super slow, but not too bad. 

4. I probably don't need to tell you this, but the whole route is exposed and it will be pretty hot in May. Sunscreen and tons of rehydration is mandatory.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I am hoping that the road cleaning crews go through to clean the shoulders before the ride. At least some rain might make it better.

BTW Highway 14 has been repaved and (rebuilt in places) from the city of Santa Fe to Madrid. Beyond that it is the usual chip n seal like the rest of the state.


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

Good info in this thread. I will also be a first timer at this ride and was wondering if anyone has a guestimate on total altitude gain? The SF century website has a map of the course but that is about it. Or, for a fairly strong rider, is this a 5.5 hour or 6+ hour route. Thanks


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Define "fairly strong."

I think the total gain is around 5K, give or take but it seems like more. The climbing is spread out along the route. Elevation loss the first 20 odd miles. Long climb out of Madrid, then Heart break Hill of course. Downhill to flat between Heartbreak and Stanley. Gradual gain from Stanley to Galisteo. One good climb from Lamy to El Dorado. More gradual up hill most the way back to Santa Fe, but for some reason it never seems as hard as it should. Final run in is mostly downhill.

"Mid-pack" type riders can finish anywhere between 6-7 hours (Total time) depending on winds.


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks. I found an article that quoted 4,400 total gain, and with only 300 of that coming in the 0.4 or 0.5 mile of the often noted Heartbreak Hill, I figured there must be some longer gradual/moderate climbs. By fairly strong, I guess I meant faster than the mid-pack but slower than any P1/2s out on the course, and that's probably a pretty big range. For reference, I did my first organized ride last year and it took 8 hours, but that was the Triple Bypass here in Colorado with over 10,000 feet and 120 miles. Of course, that comes in July with many more miles under the belt. And your reference to winds I can appreciate, as they surely can impact a ride here on our front range.


----------

